# Langston Online Course



## Victoria99 (Jan 20, 2016)

Here is a link to their online courses. They offer these courses for both dairy and meat goat producers. Which I suggest you at least look over the meat section, some of the topics I think are relevant to both. Since they don't limit your participation to only one course, I enrolled in both. I finished the dairy one a while ago and I am working through the meat one now. Very informative. There is no charge for either course only a $25.00 fee for processing your certificate of completion once you are done with a course.

http://certification.goats.langston.edu


----------



## ytruit (Feb 13, 2018)

Victoria99 said:


> Here is a link to their online courses. They offer these courses for both dairy and meat goat producers. Which I suggest you at least look over the meat section, some of the topics I think are relevant to both. Since they don't limit your participation to only one course, I enrolled in both. I finished the dairy one a while ago and I am working through the meat one now. Very informative. There is no charge for either course only a $25.00 fee for processing your certificate of completion once you are done with a course.
> 
> http://certification.goats.langston.edu


----------



## ytruit (Feb 13, 2018)

I’m a graduate of Langston University’s Dairy Goat Course and I must say it was very beneficial, if I could give them a rating it would be 5 stars. Definitely worth the study time.


----------



## Allan Gordon Mendelsohn (Aug 17, 2019)

Victoria99 said:


> Here is a link to their online courses. They offer these courses for both dairy and meat goat producers. Which I suggest you at least look over the meat section, some of the topics I think are relevant to both. Since they don't limit your participation to only one course, I enrolled in both. I finished the dairy one a while ago and I am working through the meat one now. Very informative. There is no charge for either course only a $25.00 fee for processing your certificate of completion once you are done with a course.
> 
> http://certification.goats.langston.edu


----------



## Allan Gordon Mendelsohn (Aug 17, 2019)

The link does not seem to work anymore.


----------



## Victoria99 (Jan 20, 2016)

I am sorry the link isn't working for you. I just tried it and I was able to log on just fine. See if cookies is on or that spam stuff is stopping you from getting through. I have a real old Mac and it works without any apps or any of that other junk. Just turn cookies on.


----------



## sarahperine (Sep 7, 2021)

thanks so much for sharing!


----------

